# Blocked forum



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Regarding the post "WIRELESS PARKING SENSORS? WHAT DO YOU THINK?" by 'InventLeisure ' - why has this been blocked by the site police ? 
Im furious :evil: This isn't Orwells 1984 where my reading is censored by others who's intent is to 'save' me from reading about anything THEY think I shouldn't know about, this is the real world where people [especially those of us who have actually paid our subscription] should be able to air their views regardless of whether they have a financial interest in a company - how many of you know whether I own shares in one of the ferry companies that I might post details of a good deal or whether I am the sole owner of Lidl or Maplins when I suggest that a good deal is on offer ? 
As for these reversing sensors - if you go to Maplins you can get the kit for £19.99p . . . now tell me whats the difference between me posting this & the post by 'invent leisure' ? . . . by the way doesn't the 'owner' of this site advertise goods & services from his own company, I'm old enough to make my own choices thank you very much - don't make them for me otherwise you'll get my back up, I don't like censorship unless it is genuinely needed - I paid my money - leave me to make up my own mind.
While I'm at it What do I actually get for my subscription ? . . others who refused to subscribe still seem to get most facilities offered [except maybe PM's] but if thats all the difference I could live without PM's & save myself the annual subs and still get all the info I want. Am I angry ? you bet I am :evil:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Didn't work it out that "Inventleasure" was doing anything but asking a question.........untill George pointed it out.......

But I DID work out that Marques and/or Ebay sold them........Odd post blocking.....Ah well.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I thought it a little odd too, lots of products from other sites have been more blatantly promoted than this. ... it was only in general question format after all. Not a 'please go buy my product' and take business away from this site format.

In fact, I don't ever remember Dave/Julie having any issues with discussing or promoting products on here. If that was the case, many many more posts would have to be removed. After all, its your choice as to whether you buy a product or not and if you are on t'internet you tend to search for best price anyway before purchasing, not just stick with the option being mentioned in the post. 

Personally I have found out about many many products from this site and have recently bought a Vodaphone GPRS card because of a deal mentioned.  Isn't that the same thing?

As Detourer says .... Ah well!

.... on the blatant side .. anyone want to buy a 2002 CI Riviera Garage P! We need something bigger asap ha ha.


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Correct Moderation in fact.*

I was about to dive in huffing a bit in agreement here but then thought hang on what rules is the Moderator having to mod by?

A mod after all is following the rules set by the site owner, and is duty bound by them or should be, and the rules state:

"Advertising in the forums
NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums.

This includes posting references to other sites that you have a personal commercial interest in.

No Signatures with links to commercial websites.

No Signatures or posts with links to affiliate / profit sharing schemes or similar

No Usernames constructed in such a way to advertise your business such as urls i.e. mybusinessurl.co.uk

If you do wish to advertise on the site then go to the advertising section at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Advertising

Any offending posts will be removed and the user PM'd"

Therefore it was a correct piece of moderation.

Further I know I am new but the subbing thing? The man will sort it out on his return, we have been told this several times.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Ive unlocked this for my comment now i am back here

Yes this was a correct piece of moderation as it compromises our laid down rules, if rules like this were not in place and adhered to it would quickly break down to a simple market foray for all mh related businesses.

This has happened multiple times in the past and as i have stated in the past i dont usually have a problem with companies contacting me direct about certain aspects of their business and we can work out either a deal to advertise the products properly or in some cases if i see the benefit to our members i advertise them for no cost at all, what i do definately have a problem with is companies trying to advertise goods using crafty subterfuge such as i bought this item and had it fitted and think its really good type posts, when they have never posted before on the site and after a little digging i find out that the poster actually runs the company !!

I could of course ignore all this, but would you want to base purchasing decisions on usually expensive items around a review of it or a highly praising post done by the actual company themselves, i think not


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I know I am still new to the site so please excuse me as I am a bit lost here. 

I can understand the need to censor advertising by posters unless it is on a dedicated sales thread but why has Nukeadmin got a link to a commercial site at the bottom of his posting? ( Outdoor Bits Website )

I run a company providing expert witnesses to the legal profession. We have undertaken many cases for Claimants involved in RTAs and regrettably poor standards of nursing care. Hopefully no one here will require our services but am I allowed to mention my company's web site on this site in case they do?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Invicta

Nuke owns the site and also the outdoorbits business, ergo he advertises his own site quite freely.

The one under discussion (which is still clearly visable with links) was a subtle way to avoid paying for the advertising. It was made by a member who as only just joined. 

The Kool Kamping thread looks a bit suss too, new posters jumping straight in with a product plug/question.

Straight forward and honest to goodness reccomendations are great they help us all, its cynical exploitation when a company comes on and highlights its own products.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

and just to add to George's post there were two threads started by the poster in question one of which wasn't a poll just a straightforward advertising link also the name of the poster looked like it contravened the rules as well ( IMHO ).

Regrads Frank


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Fair point ... slinks back off into a corner suitable chastised!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Invicta

I forgot to address your question about the company you work for, *In My Opinion *hopefully no amount of money could persuade NUKE to advertise any business that is a party to the ambulance chasing/claims culture that is beginning to ruin this country.

*I run a company providing expert witnesses to the legal profession. *

The very fact that a business like yours can earn enough money to exist, is a sad indictment of the way this country is going.

BTW its nothing personal, you are probably a great person


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

OK, fair comment, I accept the site rulings - put my anger outburst down as due to male PMT 8O


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I quite agree with your comments GT about the ambulance chasing, we certainly don't do that. If however YOU were injuried in an RTA by a young boy racer as I was and as a result of injuries sustained, lost your career as I did, wouldn't you expect to have some financial compensation? 

Likewise, if through negligence on the part of an employer or provider of goods or services, you sustained an injury or illness that had a devestating effect on your life and stopped you from working, would you not expect to receive financial compensation or would you be totally reliant on state benefits to support you and your family if you have one? Coal miners who have contracted pneumoconiosis spring to mind here. 

I am currently personally persuing a claim against a tyre company that fitted incorrect tyres to my motorcaravan with the result that one burst on my way south on the A1 causing £9.500s worth of damage to my vehicle and to me a neck injury-on top of the one I have already got from the previous accident -together with a degree of PTS. Fortunately no other vehicle was involved but they could well have been. Should I not be making a claim against the tyre company? 

What my company does is to produce reports for the court outlining the personal/nursing care a person could require as a result of being injured or contracting a work related illness and in the case of nurses, career projections for those who have been injured and can no longer work in the capacity in which they were employed at the time of the accident / illness. We also look at alternative employment for people unable to return to their previous employment. 

I hope this puts the work my company undertakes a little more into perspective.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

re George Telfords comment on Invicta's post --
"The very fact that a business like yours can earn enough money to exist, is a sad indictment of the way this country is going"

My view is it is sad but why not sue ? if someone is at fault just saying "sorry" doesn't always do the trick & the guilty party should cough up but persueing a claim can be fraught with pitalls so a company that has the experience to deal with claims has my approval [but lets touch wood none of us will need Invicta's professional assistance]


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Invicta

I am not against genuine claims at all, I know someone quite close who suffered terribly and eventually got some compensation. Save that for a campfire way to complex

I am against this whole scheme of businesses who make eveything a blame game, remember when we used to have accidents and we didnt hit the phone number for a claim before we hit the deck? now everything as to be someones fault and they owe us money, lets not worry that every claim against an hospital is taking funds away (and dont you dare mention insurance as though that makes it ok)

Vets when they thought our kitten was insured £440 for surgery, paying yourself? oh thats only £190 then.

Now we have professional witnesses who are paid to come out on one side or the other.

Post Traumatic Stress omg I held my mates head togethor all the way to hospital, I have seen parts of people that should remain hidden and yet a blowout is traumatic enough to be worth something? 
What about the fact I often think of the bloke who volunteered and took my place and died horribly? sometimes I cannot sleep wondering about Lance Bombadier Waller, what would his life have been like, why him and not me?, crapping yourself over a blowout just doesnt compare.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

George
You old sod.... You have brought a tear to the eye of an old sea dog mate, and an ex submariner to boot. We are supposed to be hard, taking everything that anyone can throw at us but...... 
Your ditty is just a little close to the bone matey. Gonna go and weep because I understand how you feel.

Now I understand you

Keith


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

So - how is it different for the site owner to post without any sanction the web address for his business. 

It would have been ok on a free site but this is now a subscription one. 

Must be the same rule for everyone. 

would we not prefer to be kept informed of all offers relevant to our hobby than only those of companies or people who are willing to pay for an ad.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

asgard said:


> So - how is it different for the site owner to post without any sanction the web address for his business.
> 
> It would have been ok on a free site but this is now a subscription one.
> 
> ...


How do you KNOW it is different for the site owner? Or is it that you are just making assumptions? How do you know that the company that he promotes on MHF doesn't, in fact, pay to advertise?
Why does it make a difference whether something is free or not?
I think the rules are the same for all, and maybe you should discuss your ideas about all products available etc with MMM or the other MH media, after all they charge for adverts (and there are lots of them), and they are not free either.....

Keith


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

erh.........No.......can't be bothered when I signed I agreed to abide by the rules as set down as will all did.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The moderation applied to the thread was perfectly correct and appropriate.

The post contravened the site rules and was done in a sneaky underhand way. If this company wants us to buy his products then he should advertise his goods and prices in a proper manner - then ask for our opinions. This site needs paying advertisers, not free plugs. If there were more fee paying advertisers supporting the site we wouldn't be in the position of having to keep the site solvent with our subscriptions.

On the subject of ambulance chasing:
There is now no such thing as an accident, we live in a blame culture society and the whole thing has been cynically engineered by that lowest possible form of human life - he who profits from setting one man against another - the lawyer.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Quick point of order Ken.....
I wasn't aware that lawyers were capable of "engineering" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If they had that ability they would be engineers mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Cue for a Joke 

Civil Engineer dies and goes to Heaven 

At the pearly gates St Peter says 'well I know Civil engineers always go to Heaven but you're not on the list so I'm afraid you'll have to go to the other place'. 

At their Friday evening happy hour God and the Devil are having their weekly noggin when the Devil says 'by the way God thanks very much for letting us have that Civil Engineer he's done a great job for us, bridges over the fiery pits, plumbing, minor earthworks that sort of thing.' 

God looked up 'No there must be some mistake, a bureaucratic error perhaps, I get ALL the civil engineers.' 'Well you're not having this one back' said the Devil. 

'I shall insist' 

'No' 

'Then I shall sue' 

The Devil ponders for a moment then says. 



'Hang about God where are you going to get a lawyer from'


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Good one Sallytrafic! 

I'm sorry that George appears to misunderstand the role of an expert witness. 

They SHOULD be impartial. Their duty is to the Court not to the Claimant or the Defendant. I would like to think that no-one can accuse us of not being impartial. 

I am sorry too that he feels I shouldn't have suffered from PTS when I experienced the tyre bursting on the A1. I am surprised and quite annoyed with myself at the psychological effects this has had on me after all I have seen and had to deal with in my professional life. 

Perhaps it was because I was carrying three passengers, one of whom was my 93 year old aunt and I hate to think what could have happened to them and other people if the vehicle had crossed the central reservation or indeed had turned over. Nearly five years down the line I can still recall the ghastly sensation of the steering wheel being snatched out of my hands and me loosing control of the vehicle. 

Incidentally the other rear tyre burst at the junction of the M25 and the A12 on the same journey home. That wasn't so traumatic as I was cruising at only 50mph with only one passenger ( I had off loaded the other two on a friend who was following me south). As it was the inside rear tyre of the vehicle that time and it had blown just as I met the slip road, I was more able to control the vehicle. 

I just hope George that you never have the same experiences, then perhaps you might have done but then you are one of the stronger sex I understand!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Asgard

We can reccomend any products and services here, even if the products are in competition or supplied by another company ( I have seen it happen here already ) Nuke doesnt ram his products into every post ie spot a subject and then jump in with a link to where you can buy it from him.

If Dave Burleigh reccomended a product or service I was looking for, that to me would be a good reccomendation by a respected, inteligent and regular poster, (sorry about picking you out Dave I needed an example name to put forward) the kind of thing that was Jumped on was a self reccomendation ie the company concerned doing an infomercial and then another post asking for thoughts about a type of product that they sold, some newcomers may see that left up and assume that it was a real/good reccomendation.

I think we can spot the ringers though, 2 or 3 posts and then "great product endorsement?" Thats why the Kool Kamper thread looks a bit suss, but at least that company have paid for an advert.

Keith

Thanks, I am not very good when discussing that stuff, Strange but you going off to have a weep made me feel you did understand and understanding is better than sympathy and not many people have any idea what it feels like, the worst one is guilt for surviving. 

Certainly puts a blowout into perspective


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Invicta

They should be impartial, but you and I know that they are not and will base their answer on what the client wants, If the client is the insurance company then the injured parties claim is rubbished and if the witness is for the defence then the insurance companies position is rubbish, if this wasnt true they would not get hired and you would not get paid, so much for impartiality.

If your companies witness went to court and was honest, if that was not in your clients interests would you get paid? answer NO.

You are trying to make your company seem all fuzzy and warm, In reality they bleat on cue and say what the person paying wants to hear in court.

I have suffered a blow out at speed, its no problem, so should the tyre company pay you less compensation because you were not as good a driver as you could have been? Maybe I should claim against you?, because after reading your post, I'll have nightmares thinking there must be more people out there who cannot handle a blow out and may injure me or my elderly passengers, oh the stress of imagining what could happen.

I suffered stress and was responsible for the lives of more than three people, even over 20 years later I still wonder whether or if only or maybe, there are so many could have beens, I can still hear and feel the exlosion and remember feeling glad it wasnt me, then finding out it was the volunteer who took my place and still being glad it wasnt me, my mate was with him and seriously injured, but I dont look to pass the buck and find someone to blame and see who I can sue. Your suing over stress because of what you imagined could have happened? 

Read up on the symptons and anyone can claim for neck and also Post traumatic stress, its easier for the insurance to pay out on these flaky claims.

This blame/claim is supported by a flagrantly dishonest system and whole bunch of people making a pile at it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

George

Not only is this now way off topic but you're on the verge of making this a personal attack on another member.

Let's get back on topic please.

Gillian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My view.... It is foolhardy to allow other commercial sites to advertise in forums because then why would they bother paying and also most posts would have ads all over them. If Nukes wants to advertise his own or anyone elses free then that's his business. If anyone disagrees with that then that is fine as that is freedom of speech and freedom of speech does not require honesty or truth.

If someone want to try and slip in a plug through the back door so to speak they are in danger of losing customers because if an owner of a business is prepared to be underhand in advetising then it is quite possible he is underhand in his business dealings and I for one would never buy anything from them.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Can I just say that you two are never going to find any common ground here and in my honest opinion it would be better to agree to disagree and leave it at that. 

George, it is a small group of people that can understand what you are saying, really understand I mean, so I think it is pointless trying to make the point any more, and please understand that I am not belittling your words. To most people, things that we would consider trivial, are important and shocking, it is just the threshold that is changed and for some that threshold is very high, others have it low, it is just our lifes experiences that make us see things differently.

So come on chaps, lets shake hands.......

Keith


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I can assure you George that the witnesses we produce are totally impartial. It is for the instructing solicitor to decide whether or not he wants to use the reports we have produced but either way we get paid. 

In answer to your question; "If your companies witness went to court and was honest, if that was not in your clients interests would you get paid?" the answer therefore is YES! 

You obviously know very little about the role of the expert witness so I will 'Rest my Case ' on that one. 

Following kands suggestion, I will 'Rest my Case' too on the burst tyres experience and hope that neither George or anyone else reading this has a similar experience. I was very fortunate to come out of it as I did, someone else could easily have been killed as could any other innocent person who happened to be in a vehicle that mine could have crashed into. 

What I will finally say on the matter is that the two men in their respective white vans who were immediately behind me on the A1 and saw it all when the first tyre burst, both congratulated me on my "skilled driving in keeping the vehicle upright". Those were their exact words words said to the attending police officer! 

TTFN


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm moving my Joke its too intense here.

Frank


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Invicta

My last post on the subject. A summation

Isnt it amazing that both sides can produce expert witnesses and that both sides experts disagree, surely there can be only one truth, and yet it seems that paid experts can never agree on it. You really expect everyone to believe that a solicitor will keep paying out for expert witnesses reports until he finds one to suit his case? and that the other side does the same? They hold no sway? and they keep coming back for more after numerous dissapointing reports? So the client gets billed for numerous reports, even the ones that are no good for their case? Forgive my lack of credulity, but it really doesnt seem to stack up right.

Let's rest and pass the case to the people.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Having started all this . . . is it safe for me to come out from behind the sofa yet 8O


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

No Vic
You are very naughty and I think you should stay there for a while longer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think (hope) that everyone has had their say and this will drift off into obscurity.....

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Kands, 
you saying "I'm a naughty boy" brought into mind the Monty Python film Life of Brian where [Brians mum] says "Hes not Jesus - hes a very naughty boy" 
- I guess I am [naughty-not Jesus - but bless you all the same], in my past I was a very good feather ruffler [Union representitive] . . . make the bullets & stand well back whilst others fire them.
But PLEASE lets not get into unions or any of that boring stuff; - lights, action bring on the motorhoming stuff once again :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

|Errrrr......sorry........what was the original question :roll:


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, boring I know to go back on topic...

If in the relevant context of a thread a person advertises their goods than I have no issue (I may actually be interested). However to create a topic specifically to advertise or, as in this case, to advertise through stealth (in other words to deliberately trick us as subscribers!) is, in my opinion, deceitful and totally unacceptable.

That's my rant over!

MarkM


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MarkM said:


> Yes, boring I know to go back on topic...
> 
> If in the relevant context of a thread a person advertises their goods than I have no issue (I may actually be interested). However to create a topic specifically to advertise or, as in this case, to advertise through stealth (in other words to deliberately trick us as subscribers!) is, in my opinion, deceitful and totally unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Good point and well presented... That is my view although I didn't say it earlier.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LOL @ Vic..... :lol: 
MarkM, well said mate, and Pusser always agrees if you bother to spell it correctly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> LOL @ Vic..... :lol:
> MarkM, well said mate, and Pusser always agrees if you bother to spell it correctly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


There is absowlutely no reason now days why bad spilling should ever be scene with spall chekers readylee availaball. 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I dunno, block an advetising post & go a way for a few days in the van and this starts up! :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I dunno, block an advetising post & go a way for a few days in the van and this starts up! :roll:


You are just unlucky....you are always away when things get exciting .... bad timing 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good job I'm not a catholic! :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> good job I'm not a catholic! :wink:


 8O Please don't change the thread to Religion *Mike*. :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O Please don't change the thread to Religion *Mike*. :lol:


I'm just waiting to see and I'll lock it if he does.


----------

